# clutch pedal assembly



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i have everything i need to convert it over except a clutch and the bolt that goes thru the clutch and brake pedal.i got the pedals from performance years.the hole where it is supposed to go is to small to fit the bushings.i called them to see if they had the bolt for it any why the holeis to small and they said they dont make the bolt or pin for it and the pedals should be able to fit the bushings.it says in the diagram in the catalog i have that they sell the bolt. can any1 help me find it please.


also would it just be better with a th400 with a manual shift kit or to stick with my plans and put in the m22


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

any one :confused


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

did you try ames or ebay?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Year One, OPGI, The Parts Place?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you referring to the clutch pedal ? the hole for the pivot pin and bushings ? If the hole is too small for the bushing and pin, then it is either the wrong part or not made correctly. I see the car in your avatar is a 65. Did you get parts for a 65 ? The pedal and pin should be the same for 64-66, 67 is a stand alone and 68-72 are for those years only.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yea i tried those places.i might have missed it though.i ordered it for my 65.its the pivot bolt and bshing hole. ididnt know what it was called lol.i can cut my bracket to fit the 67 pedals i have maybe?? the hole is to small on the 65 pedals i bouthg


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Try Home Depot or Lowes. Hardware department.


----------

